# KCM Naruto vs Pain



## Psp123789 (Jul 1, 2014)

Location: SM naruto vs pein
Distance: 30 meters
Knowledge: Manga
Restrictions: CST
Mindset: IC
Conditions:
- Naruto starts with his toads summoned
- Deva is not on cooldown
- Naruto can combine senjutsu with his techs


----------



## krolk88 (Jul 1, 2014)

Naruto nearly blitzes...deva ST's and naruto uses chakra arm to fly at the paths again and this time blitzes them while pain's ST is on cd....he's too fast for pain to follow,he had trouble in tajiutsu vs SM naruto/Jiraya.The former could defend himself against BT of nagato quite easily so i dont see why deva should pose a threat at all with his chakra arms.Pain's only jutsu capable of killing naruto here is CT but it can get destroyed by 1 FRS,unlike nagato's which needed bijuudama and magatama's aswell.

Also,naruto can make his op KCM clones if he isnt able to outright blitz them.He'll have both quality and quantity advantage in that case,and while pain may pose a threat if naruto had no knowledge,he's losing here,quite fast.

KCM Naruto upper end of mid difficulty.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 1, 2014)

Sage KCM Naruto flash kills every single path at once with the body flicker and a series of backhands. 



Just swap BM Naruto and the Bijūdama for the participants in this thread.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 1, 2014)

Deva begins with an Immediate city busting CST, and immediately brings out CT from there.


----------



## krolk88 (Jul 1, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Deva begins with an Immediate city busting CST, and immediately brings out CT from there.



CST is restricted so no,CT gets destroyed by FRS/FRS spam


----------



## Rocky (Jul 1, 2014)

Naruto can blitz before Nagato can deactivate the paths.


----------



## Kai (Jul 1, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Deva begins with an Immediate city busting CST, and immediately brings out CT from there.


Deva is on cooldown after CST


----------



## Jagger (Jul 1, 2014)

Is this KM Naruto before he became Kurama's best friend or after?


----------



## Kyu (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 1, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Is this KM Naruto before he became Kurama's best friend or after?



KCM is before, BM is after. There's a surprisingly huge difference.

Either way he probably clears especially since they're in character


----------



## Kyu (Jul 1, 2014)

> KCM is before, BM is after. There's a surprisingly huge difference.



Yet Naruto went KCM after he was cool with Kurama.


See the first half of Obito vs Nardo, Kakashi, Gai, & Bee


----------



## Jagger (Jul 1, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> KCM is before, BM is after. There's a surprisingly huge difference.
> 
> Either way he probably clears especially since they're in character


Naruto can use KM even after he achieved Bijuu Mode.

After all, he was using it during the first half of his fight against Obito and, later, against the Juubi's little clones, IIRC.


----------



## Empathy (Jul 1, 2014)

Naruto probably wins if he can combine _Sennin_ and _Rikudou Modo_. I'd argue for Pain if this where Naruto before he defeated the bijuus, however.


----------



## ueharakk (Jul 1, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Deva begins with an Immediate city busting CST, and immediately brings out CT from there.


That's wrong on so many levels.

First off, Deva can't even use shinra tensei after using CST, and he has to be close to nagato to use CT, yet he's somehow going to use CT immediately after?

Next, if deva is allowed to act at a maximum level of bloodlust, then you have to allow KCM Naruto to act in the same way, and thus deva gets flashblitzed before he can even gather the chakra to use CST let alone deactivate all the other paths.

Lastly, even if naruto just stands there and lets deva pull off CST, it's not killing him considering it hardly even damaged the shinobi protected by the man-sized katsuyas, neither could it kill tsunade who used all her chakra to protect the shinobi from that attack.  

KCM Naruto doesn't even need SM to win this, he makes 5 kagebunshins, the original solos deva while the rest destroy the other 5 paths.  Nagato's shinra tensei didn't even hurt KCM Naruto, base naruto could withstand the more powerful ones by bracing himself, and deva isn't going to be using omnidirectional gigantic shinra tenseis with his other paths are spread around the battlefield.  Asura, animal, naraka and human don't have what it takes to beat a KCM clone individually, and shared vision isn't going to help when naruto can fire off attacks that sandaime raikage can't even avoid.  It doesn't matter if the paths work together or not since that's just countered by naruto's clones working together.


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 1, 2014)

CT isn't doing anything to Naruto, pushing him back yes, but only biggest CT's can actually do anything.
The second Deva is on cd Naruto takes advantage of that and takes him out with his full knowledge.
All the others are killed with a COFRS with Senjutsu enhancements.
Naruto wins mid diff


----------



## Jagger (Jul 1, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> CT isn't doing anything to Naruto, pushing him back yes, but only biggest CT's can actually do anything.


I think you meant "ST". Chibaku Tensei attracts the target towards its core, crushing it in the proccess.


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 1, 2014)

Well that explains a lot, and yes that is what i meant.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 1, 2014)

So wait can he stack KCM and SM, or can he only use them one at a time?


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 1, 2014)

He can stack them.
But only in the use of techniques apparently


----------



## Bonly (Jul 1, 2014)

Pain doesn't stand much of a chance in this scenario. Naruto takes out the more dangerous paths first and finish the rest off without to many problems, KCM Naruto is a bit to much, I'd even say KCM Naruto can beat a fresh six paths of pain.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 1, 2014)

Unless Naruto acts IC and does retarded shit, I don't see him losing this.

KCM Naruto > SM Naruto.


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 1, 2014)

KCM Naruto wins this low/mid diff

--He creates many KB and outnumbers/outclasses Pein by attacking him through multiple FRS/COFRS/Rasengan barrages

--His speed can also overwhelm most of the paths and along with chakra arms,, he can take down paths such as preta through taijutsu,,, whilst he takes down other paths through FRS/COFRS

--summons are  matched with Peins summons whilst the real naruto along with 5 KB go and attack deva,, and take him down rather easily,,, 

--CT is destroyed by multiple FRS,, and Pein is not getting the prep time to use CST 

--Pein doesnt stand a chance really if KCM naruto combines SM,,, since his speed/reflexes/DC are enhanced and preta is completely trolled by SM


----------



## Jagger (Jul 1, 2014)

In fact, to make this battle a bit more balancedd, you should have, at least, chosen Nagato whose firepower is greater than Pain since his powers are separated in six different bodies.


----------



## Ersa (Jul 1, 2014)

Nagato could win this due to the higher power of his Rinnegan but Pain honestly gets destroyed by KCM Naruto, even more so if he can use Chakra mode in tandem with Sennin Mode.


----------

